

PDF Is Now ISO 32000 - mqt
http://blogs.adobe.com/insidepdf/2007/12/iso_ballot_for_pdf_17_passed.html

======
queensnake
Although the latest book you can buy is one version behind (1.6), there is a
reference at <http://www.adobe.com/devnet/pdf/pdf_reference.html>.

------
mynameishere
I see an annoying update popup in my future.

